# Couch Plans?



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has built, or has plans for a nice couch and chair? I just finished an alter and pulpit for the church. I have the woodshop, some time and skills and would like to try my hand at making a couch and chair for our family room. I just can't seem to find decent FREE plans. :help:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I can find free plans for nearly anything except sofas on line. Have you checked at your local library? You could probably find plans in a book and most libraries will order a book for you if you have title and author.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I watched a show on PBS yesterday on repairing couches/automan. Was very interesting. Might check and see if you get it in your area. I was fascinated by the way they made pleats and put on buttons, how to tie knots to hold them, etc.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Due to budget cuts, our library is only open certain hours a few days a week. I'll have to see if I can get the schedule and sneak in sometime. It's a shame too, they just finished building it!


----------

